# Carpet and red plants



## antoniopereira (Aug 10, 2015)

Hello,I'm new in this house and and I would like that you help me, I want to build a new water box with carpet plants and some red plants using led fixtures, which brand do I should buy? I will use co2 , liquid fertilization,good substrate,my water box have 30" x 18" x 18" .


----------



## TropTrea (Jan 10, 2014)

I would look for about 45 watts of quality. People using this site all seem happy with the lights they create.
http://www.bmlcustom.com/custom-led-strip/
Select a spectrum with a high PAR level and simular peaks in the red and blue range for your best bet.

The other option is scratch building yourself with quality CREE or Philips LED's which will save you money.


----------



## antoniopereira (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks friend Troptrea.


----------



## bpb (Mar 23, 2011)

+1 buildmyled. If you don't want to design your own spectrum, the "Dutch xb" layout looks fantastic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antoniopereira (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks friend bpb.


----------

